# Extremely Frustrated!!!



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

Are all online steroid sites bogus???


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 27, 2013)

Pretty much bro. I wouldn't trust any.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 27, 2013)

Sadly, most are. Factor in the added security risk of their overt business model and you'd do well to steer clear. 

Stick around here, make friends, get to know the locals. We're not a source board but there is much you can learn in that space once you've established yourself.


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

No body wants to lift heavy ass weights!!! I believe thats Ronnie Coleman... Sucks about the online sites...


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Sadly, most are. Factor in the added security risk of their overt business model and you'd do well to steer clear.
> 
> Stick around here, make friends, get to know the locals. We're not a source board but there is much you can learn in that space once you've established yourself.


 Sounds good. I will be around.Thanks


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

Meant this to be a reply to stevethedream. New to this stuff.


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

The Big Ron quote!


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh yea. " light weight baby"   "ain't nuthin but a peanut"


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol that's the one


----------



## goodfella (Dec 28, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Sadly, most are. Factor in the added security risk of their overt business model and you'd do well to steer clear.
> 
> Stick around here, make friends, get to know the locals. We're not a source board but there is much you can learn in that space once you've established yourself.



^^Nailed it!


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 29, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Sadly, most are. Factor in the added security risk of their overt business model and you'd do well to steer clear.
> 
> Stick around here, make friends, get to know the locals. We're not a source board but there is much you can learn in that space once you've established yourself.



Sent you a PM


----------



## Yaya (Dec 29, 2013)

they are 100 percent bogus and you shouldn't be purchasing illegal substances on the Internet


----------



## Trust (Dec 29, 2013)

Some are legit, 99% are fake/scams.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2013)

In the words of a long time vet on this board
"Don't by gear from a web sight!!!!!"


----------



## joshua510 (Jan 15, 2014)

i got scammed once too.. i still remember that day now i laugh at it tho


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2014)

I like tillacle labs..home of the LNE


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 15, 2014)

Craigslist!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 15, 2014)

joshua510 said:


> i got scammed once too.. i still remember that day now i laugh at it tho



Is that so? Do tell...............


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 16, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Is that so? Do tell...............



Zeek, peter puffin pinn.

Nuff said?


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 20, 2014)

And I almost MoneyGramed one last week.. SMH!


----------



## edub2877 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey new to this forum and that's pretty much the same info I got that online sites are bogus trying to make friends myself so I can get a legit source


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 18, 2014)

i quess you really just have to read  alot and do your research. there are a few sites that are still gtg.


----------



## will (Feb 19, 2014)

The best will never be online. There are very few ug labs that are on there but why would u ever chance getting scammed.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 20, 2014)

will said:


> The best will never be online. There are very few ug labs that are on there but why would u ever chance getting scammed.



some peoples only option of getting anything unfortunately. but think risk for reward


----------

